# A different tire question..



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok.. different from many of you, I don't plan on using my Brute as a boat.. it might ford a couple streams, but generally speaking, it will be on pasture, gravel roads, some pavement, and plenty of trails. Not so many mud holes..

When I wear the OE skinz out, I want to replace them with tires that have the following attributes;

*Radial
*A tire that affords minimal steering effort. (BIG importance)
*Decent traction, but not so much that I'm breakin stuff all the time.. some of the places I ride are WAAYY out in BFE.. if I get stuck, I've got a winch. I'd rather spin a little than break parts. And.. I love to slide on gravel/dirt roads.
*I'll probably go up to a 26" and mount 'em on alloys
*handle good at speed. I like to get the pavement crap overwith quick, but don't want my teeth rattled out in doing so..

The Goodyears that came on my Rancher were more than adequate for traction... I went thru 3 sets of 'em.


So.... What would you choose with the above specs in mind?


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Maxxis big horn radial 2.0


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

bruteman19 said:


> Maxxis big horn radial 2.0


 Already high on my list, but thanks for the confirmation..

Any others to seriously consider?

Again, steering effort is high on the list of importance. While I know a few more lbs in the tire makes a big difference, I also know that some tires just naturally turn easier. I won't be going for a wide tire in the front for certain..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

GBC Grim Reapers or ITP TerraCross XD.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had the Terracross for a bit and found them to go a good all around tire, 
if I were to go straight trail bike I would go that way in a 14".


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Since your considering steering effort so highly i would say the maxxis zilla, but they are more for mud than trail i think.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i love my 27 xtr's


----------



## smittyl (Jan 4, 2012)

Got a set of 26" Terracrosses on the way. I did a whole bunch of reading and narrowed it between the original Bighorn, the Grim Reapers or the Terracross. All are apparently great tires...I went with the cheapest of those that i could find


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The ones mentions above are nice. Consider the moto MTC which is basically big horn with more tread


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

how cheap did you find em? give us a report on them when you try em out


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

you probably want to go with a 14" tire/rim combo , so you shorten the sidewall movement on the fast trails and such. i have ridden on the ITP XTR's they were not a bad tire but my only complaint,was for some reason they lose air while they set up in the shop.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Interco reptile, IMO they are better than the XTR. I have had them both an the reptile is a much better tire.


----------



## smittyl (Jan 4, 2012)

muddigger360 said:


> how cheap did you find em? give us a report on them when you try em out


Right at 480 with with free shipping from rocky mountain atv


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

blue beast said:


> you probably want to go with a 14" tire/rim combo , so you shorten the sidewall movement on the fast trails and such. i have ridden on the ITP XTR's they were not a bad tire but my only complaint,was for some reason they lose air while they set up in the shop.


 
Actually, I'm thinkin I'd be smarter to stick with the 12" as many of the "trails" I ride in Idaho are SEVERELY rocky.. I'm always worried about denting a rim on my Honda... One of my favorite rides is about 100 miles round trip from camp. 14 miles of pavement, 40+ miles of high speed gravel, another 25 or so of slower jeep trail, 
and 12-15 miles of this;


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd do the MOTO MTC's they are basically a bighorn on steroids. They ride awesome wear like iron and do great in all conditions not to mention 1.5" lug. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

bruteman19 said:


> Maxxis big horn radial 2.0


Count two votes for BH2.0's.

Great midweight tire, about the tread depth I'd say you're looking for for the type of riding you're describing in a trail-tested-and-proven 6-ply radial package.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Big Horns or Terra Crosses for mostly trail.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

27" itp xtr's on 14" rims is what I run on trails and have even conquered my friends rock crawling pile and I love them.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

No offense to anyone but the XTR sidewalls are junk I hated those tires because I got alot of flats in the rocks when rideing at higher speeds.From the looks of what you ride get the terra cross its an eight ply tire ment for the rocks its made by itp this is what o would run or my second choice would be grim reapers.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> No offense to anyone but the XTR sidewalls are junk I hated those tires because I got alot of flats in the rocks when rideing at higher speeds.From the looks of what you ride get the terra cross its an eight ply tire ment for the rocks its made by itp this is what o would run or my second choice would be grim reapers.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


I also had the XTRs and although they had a good ride, that had such bad front end wobble above 35 it was murder on parts. They also got sticks and cactus through all the time and the sidewalls are thin.

The terracross are actualy the 6-ply radials and the Reapers are 8-ply. Either are a great trail tire.


----------



## BobX2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking at the pictures of where you ride, I would recommend Pitbull Rockers. A good handling, smooth riding 8 ply radial that rides like a Bighorn.


----------



## BobX2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is the flexibility at 7.5 psi. They aren't cheap, but they are awesome tires. I agree with sticking to 12" rims. Wish 12's would fit an XP so I could have the extra sidewall.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks just as good over here too Bob....lol Welcome to MIMB by the way.


----------



## BobX2 (Mar 11, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Welcome to MIMB by the way.


Thanks. Just found this forum today. Guess I'm an atv forum junkie. :beerchug:


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I had the xtr's also liked the tire as far as wearing good but they ride kinda rough. I have the original big horns now and love em especially for the riding your talking about. just my .02.


----------

